# Rowanburn Mines



## Floyd (May 13, 2009)

I recently found these mines near the village of Rowanburn.
I have heard conflicting reports of what used to be mined here Limestone, Salt and Coal.
I plan on going further into these mines once i get some better lighting gear.


----------



## sheep21 (May 13, 2009)

i would guess limestone personally.

Do let us know what you find when you go back!


----------



## crickleymal (May 13, 2009)

A quick Yahoo suggests that it's coal although it doesn't look especially coal mineish to me. If you do go down and it is a coal mine beware of bad air. It's been mentioned a few times on here.

But like sheep21 suggests it looks more limestone than coal.


----------



## sheep21 (May 13, 2009)

Looks like it suffers from periodic flooding by the amount of what appears to be silt in the tunnels...

be careful


----------



## BigLoada (May 13, 2009)

The construction is interesting Do you have grid ref for this maybe? If its Cumbria it could be Zinc,lead,Iron, Barytes, limestone as the guys have suggested etc. There was a lot of barytes mines over that way though it looks a bit old to be one of those.

Would be very interested to see more from here if you get further in 

Edit: sorry, I guess its Rowanburn in Dumfriesshire, not another place I was thinking of in Cumbria.


----------



## oldscrote (May 14, 2009)

Looks like limestone to me,the ceiling is interesting looks like a conglomerate of some sort.I doubt it floods as I can't see any tide marks on the walls.


----------



## Floyd (May 14, 2009)

It's actually closer to Harelaw than Rowanburn.
I googled Harelaw mine and came up with this

http://www.mine-explorer.co.uk/mines/Harelaw-hill-stone_1231/Harelaw-hill-stone.asp

Turns out it's Limestone so that means they is more mines in the area such as coal mines.


----------



## sheep21 (May 14, 2009)

oldscrote said:


> Looks like limestone to me,the ceiling is interesting looks like a conglomerate of some sort.I doubt it floods as I can't see any tide marks on the walls.



But what filled the tunnels with such a huuuuuuuuuuuge amount of dirt? Not saying they flood regularly but seems they have in the past? Meh, im not an expert


----------



## Sabtr (May 14, 2009)

Nice one. 

I'm really tempted to visit this one. BigLoada - fancy it??


----------



## BigLoada (May 14, 2009)

Sausage said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I'm really tempted to visit this one. BigLoada - fancy it??



You know I am always up for mines mate but it would be a really really early start for us!


----------

